
Flagging ridership puts BART in budget bind, raises specter of more fare hikes - Shivetya
https://www.sfchronicle.com/bayarea/article/Flagging-ridership-puts-BART-in-budget-bind-and-13833861.php
======
mindcrime
_...more fare hikes_

    
    
       10 Which will lead to even less ridership, 
       20 which will presumably lead to more fare hikes
       30 GOTO 10

